# Round Hay feeder picture



## trob1

I got the goats a round bale of grass hay about a month ago and put a cattle panel around it to keep them from wasting it by jumping on it. This is working great.


----------



## kelebek

That is a WONDEFUL idea. I am looking at purchasing a couple rounds, as that is the only thing that will not cost half of a house payment, but was worried about the mess and waste. I will send my hubby this pic!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PACE

It looks really good. Great idea! Is it under shelter or out in the open? The goats seem to be enjoying it


----------



## trob1

It is under their shed. I didnt want it getting wet. I think it would be easy to add a tarp to the top if you do not have a place to put it under roof.


----------



## StaceyRosado

what happens when they can nolonger reach it?


----------



## alyssa_romine

you tighten the panel around the hay....my friend does this very same thing...it does work well!


----------



## trob1

Yep you tighten the panel up. I use metal snap clips to hold the panel together. I have lots of square bales in the loft and will use them up this winter and hopefully by next fall I will have a place to strore the round bales and that is what I plan on using from now on if I can find good round bales. I love them and the goats see to also. As long as I have a way to put them out under shelter that is what I plan on using.


----------



## alyssa_romine

it is a great idea. I wish i had somewhere to put a round bale out of the weather!


----------

